# Usa Today And New York Times For Tablet Apps



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

Like a lot of other tablet apps, the USA Today and New York Times for tablets apps don't appear in the Market. Anyone have a workaround or the apk for sideloading?


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

kwatch said:


> Like a lot of other tablet apps, the USA Today and New York Times for tablets apps don't appear in the Market. Anyone have a workaround or the apk for sideloading?


I just changed my device ID in the build.prop to ADR6400L and it shows up for me


----------



## deathknellx (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you mind giving a short tutorial...does this involve a reinstall of cm7?


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

no. use root explorer (or something similar). go into system and your buid.prop is located there. just open and edit with text editor. save and then reboot.


----------



## southpawmedic (Oct 12, 2011)

It worked great on my end! I changed my device ID from GRJ22 to ADR6400L. Easy peasy lemon squeezy! Thanks everyone!


----------



## LordGeek (Aug 5, 2011)

What device is the build ID ADR6400L for ?


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

LordGeek said:


> What device is the build ID ADR6400L for ?


Looks to be an HTC Thurderbolt.


----------



## LordGeek (Aug 5, 2011)

midas said:


> Looks to be an HTC Thurderbolt.


Thunderbolt !! Well that certainly ain't no tablet.. LOL

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mintcookies (Jun 29, 2011)

what exact line in the build.prop are you guys changing? i tried changing the GRJ22 to ADR6400L in the line: ro.build.id=
rebooted, cleared data for market app, but i still cannot find USA Today
can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## rob_z11 (Aug 26, 2011)

Can someone attach their build.prop file which is working for usatoday tablet version.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

After changing the build prop, save, and then delete the build.bak file located underneath the build prop file that you just edited. Clear data again in the market app and the missing tablet apps should appear.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## zredsox (Oct 16, 2011)

I adjusted the variables below..

ro.build.id=ADR6400L
ro.build.display.id=ADR6400L

I deleted the bck and rebooted. Still no dice.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## zredsox (Oct 16, 2011)

I can see the NYT tab app, not USATODAY.


----------



## redmodel (Oct 15, 2011)

zredsox said:


> I can see the NYT tab app, not USATODAY.


Same here. Although it won't. Let me download it.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I've not had any success either with the changes to build.prop, deleting data, and rebooting. When I installed CM 7 alpha 1 I also installed the Flemmard market fix - upgraded to alpha 2.1. I'm wondering why some of us are having difficulties and others aren't. I'm wondering what the Flemmard fix does.

The NYT tablet app isn't that impressive - it looks like the phone app with a longer screen. I do recommend the BBC news app - nice format for a tablet. I would like to get the CNN and USA Today tablet versions.

Peter


----------



## LordGeek (Aug 5, 2011)

You'll never get it to work.. modifying the build.prop will not cut it. These applications have to think more to the fact that you have Honeycomb installed.. the only way of doing that would be via API's.. there is no way to modify what we already have (in regards to 2.3.7) to make Market or the Applications to see differently just by modifying a couple of configuration text files.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

Seems like lord is onto something. I tried the fix too and after cache and davalik clear they're still not showing in the app store for me. Any other suggestions?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Will these apps work if we find the .apk somewhere else. I assume these are free apps?


----------



## schwarma (Oct 15, 2011)

EDIT: nevermind. Phone version


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't changed my build prop and the new York times app for tablets shows up for me.
Cheers
John

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## knicksfan6 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok this is probably going to be my most productive first forum post, ever. I had the same problem with the id change not working. I screwed up my android os by tweaking the build.prop settings (not by performing any of the instructions posted in this thread). After I reinstalled my oS I decieded to change the id before installing any for phone apps. This worked, I can now see the NY Times app for tablets. It may also work if you uninstall all phone specific app (I.e. uninstalling the NY times app for phones), but that's just a guess so I don't know if it will work.

Sorry for any grammar mistakes I wrote this on my touchpad w/o tapatalk.

Edit: I was only able to see the New York Times App for tablets as well as the WSJ App but was still unable to find a cnn app for tablets or a usa today app for tablets in the android market.


----------

